# Driving on topsail



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

Can you drive on the beach at topsail throughout the year or there is a permit I need to get. Never done it before and I have been thinking about doing it the 19-22. Also I haven't driven on the beach before what is some things I need to bring and some advise about driving on sand. Thanks for the help


----------



## holland (Apr 25, 2009)

The only place you can drive is on the north end of the island where the inlet is but you cant drive along the actual beach just along the inlet. Where the inlet meets the ocean is usually a productive area to fish plus you can catch all your bait in the marshes there is plenty of mud minnows shrimp and mullet in the small pools left at low tide.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

You can drive on the South end of the island between October 1st and Easter Sunday if you buy the $50.00 permit that is available at the topsail island office (????????) I can't remember what the name of the office is, but it's by the big blue water tower which is somewhat near the Jolly Rodger pier...................permits are also available at the Topsail City Boat Ramp.

I heard rumors that they were going to extend the dates, so you might want to check.


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

any tips to keep from getting stuck?? driving 06 chevy silverado 1500


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

let the air down in your tires to 20lbs, be sure not to drive far.on the road when done with out re inflating.. carry a hovel.. and if you get stuck put floor mats under tires and back out don,t drive close to the water and stay out of red sand.. good luck


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

they didn't extend it this year... would like to see it though... as for the north end, you normally don't need to drop air pressure up there if you act like you got some good sense... when you come off the road you only have about 150 yards you can drive to the right, off to the left, maybe 300 yards before you hit the creeks draining the marshes... stay outta there till you recon the path you want to take on foot as there are holes and ditches all over the place...


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

how crowded do you thing it will be 6/19-6/21 and can you be out there at night


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

do you need the permit for the north end? never been and thinking about going.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

NCGUY said:


> how crowded do you thing it will be 6/19-6/21 and can you be out there at night



It will get right crowed around lunch till 5 in the evening. yes you can be out there at night


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

surf fisher said:


> do you need the permit for the north end? never been and thinking about going.


no permit for the north end open year round


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Kingfish258 said:


> no permit for the north end open year round


My gf and I are looking to go to the Topsail area this coming weekend. We usually go to Southport. We looked into Freeman Park, but it seems to be a drunk party place. Is the North part of Topsail patrolled by Rangers? Can you have campfires etc?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

It is patrolled by Rangers and the North Topsail Police "often". Not sure about campfires, no swimming in the inlet, deep and fast.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Kingfish258 said:


> It will get right crowed around lunch till 5 in the evening. yes you can be out there at night





Did they just change the rules? For the last few years there has been a big sign at the access that says you cant be out there after 9:00pm...


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

nissan11 said:


> Did they just change the rules? For the last few years there has been a big sign at the access that says you cant be out there after 9:00pm...


every fall we stay all night, never see any rangers at topsail, the cops will come check to see what ya catching, but im there all year


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

You can stay out there after dark in the fall but he said he was going in June. During the summer you have to be out by 9.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

nissan11 said:


> You can stay out there after dark in the fall but he said he was going in June. During the summer you have to be out by 9.


So during the summer you "do" have to be out by 9pm? If so, that kinda sucks as we were planning on staying all night fishing until we go to the hotel Saturday night...


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's been that way for a while. Im heading down there on the 6th and I will make sure it wasn't recently changed.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

nissan11 said:


> It's been that way for a while. Im heading down there on the 6th and I will make sure it wasn't recently changed.


I was looking on google maps and saw vehicles out on the beach at the very southern tip of Topsail Island....is that still open or did that get shut down, if you know...


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

You can't drive down there during the summer but you can in the winter. I think from Oct - march and you have to buy a permit. During the same time, you can get a permit from surf city and drive on the beach in surf city.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

nissan11 said:


> You can't drive down there during the summer but you can in the winter. I think from Oct - march and you have to buy a permit. During the same time, you can get a permit from surf city and drive on the beach in surf city.


Cool, thanks. I'll have to look into that, but we will most likely end up going up to OBX that time of year...maybe. This time we just opted to stay at the Jolly Roger and surf fish down there.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> During the same time, you can get a permit from surf city and drive on the beach in surf city.


Are you sure of that? Not picking bones.............................................


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

The following URL doesn't say how much it costs for SC driving permit, but here is the link. 
Daylight hours only


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

South end Topsail beach driving Oct thru May. Permits ($50 for season; $25 for 5? days) from Topsail Beach town hall or (if TH is closed) the police station. Surf City permits ($30 I believe for season) likewise.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Byron/pa said:


> Are you sure of that? Not picking bones.............................................


Yes I'm sure.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> Yes I'm sure


Thanks............................................


----------

